# Request for call sign



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello, does anyone know the call signs of the Furness Warren ships Nova Scotia 1947 and Newfoundland 1948 ?

I want to complete the plaque which comes with the model.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Nova Scotia was GNNK. Newfoundland GNMC


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

Home port of these ships was LIVERPOOL ??


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes indeed

David
+


----------

